
Protect Our Speech and Security Online: Reject the Graham-Blumenthal Bill - lelf
https://act.eff.org/action/protect-our-speech-and-security-online-reject-the-graham-blumenthal-bill
======
bovermyer
Since the article fails to do so, here's a link to the text of the bill:

[https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/senate-
bill/339...](https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/senate-
bill/3398/text)

------
stevenicr
some say this and said back before sesta / fosta and the making of the pariah
backpage bs... yet the big co's relented and dug their trenches (google and
fbook right?) -

so now they've slayed that boogeyman, eliminating section 230 entirely is
being used as the stick to keep the big providers in line.. this will just be
used for the 'bad porn' and not a backdoor to slam encryption graham says..

"This is not a backdoor encryption bill," Graham said during the hearing. "If
the commission decides to address encryption, there are significant safeguards
- including congressional approval - to ensure the approach is reasonable and
considers the impact of data security and privacy." \--
[https://finance.yahoo.com/news/u-senator-threatens-tech-
comp...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/u-senator-threatens-tech-
companies-193609656.html)

some weeks ago via bloombrg: Lindsey Graham Proposal Could Expose Apple,
Facebook to Lawsuits "mounts a double attack against encrypted services such
as Apple Inc.’s iCloud and Facebook Inc.’s WhatsApp chat. It jeopardizes
technology companies’ immunity to lawsuits by victims for violating child
exploitation and abuse statutes and it lowers the standard to bring such
cases."

Chipping away, creating the slope to make slippery still it seems.

    
    
        First they came for the socialists, and I did not speak out—
             Because I was not a socialist.
    
        Then they came for the trade unionists, and I did not speak out—
             Because I was not a trade unionist.
    
        Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—
             Because I was not a Jew.
    
        Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me.

------
sliken
Would taking signal or similar encrypted app and removing the ability to share
files and images avoid the issues caused by the Graham-Blumenthal Bill?

------
cryptica
I think that forcing companies to add a backdoor for police is a good idea. It
will create incentives for smaller decentralized alternatives to spawn up to
replace those companies.

~~~
thephyber
But if I understand it correctly, it makes the company liable for the worst
possible uses of its product/service, so the alternatives may fail to be
funded if the new liability expectations are too expensive.

~~~
lambertsimnel
I wonder to what extent the alternatives could be protocols, rather than
products/services, and how much that would help make those alternatives
viable.

~~~
cryptica
Decentralized solutions don't need to concern themselves too much with the
laws of any specific country; network participants can easily reorganize
themselves so that the overall system remains compliant.

That's why open protocols like BitTorrent are still thriving. Also, as we've
seen with cryptocurrencies, funding is generally not an issue with these kinds
of projects.

